# Remember the Alamo 2015



## Lazer (Dec 18, 2014)

Remember the Alamo 2015 will take place in San Antonio, Texas on April 25th, 2015.

Organizer: Mike Elliot
Delegate: Casey Pernsteiner
WCA Page
Competition Website
Facebook Event

15315 Huebner Rd, San Antonio, Texas 78248

*There is a limit of 40 competitors for this competition.* Payment is required at the time of registration to claim your spot.

EVENTS:

2x2 - 2 rounds
3x3 - 3 rounds
4x4 - Combined Final
3x3 One Handed - Combined Final
Pyraminx - 2 rounds
3x3 Blind - 1 round
Skewb - 1 round


----------



## Lazer (Feb 14, 2015)

Howdy guys! Just a reminder that registration for Remember the Alamo 2015 will open at 7:00 PM on March 1st.

The San Antonio competitions tend to fill up within 24-48 hours, so it's a good idea to get your registration done early. It will require a CubingUSA account, so if you don't have one yet, now is a great time to make one! It will also require pre-payment through PayPal, so if you or your parents don't have a PayPal account, now would also be a great time to think about getting that set up.

I'll hopefully remember to post another reminder a day or two before registration opens. Have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lazer (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's your friendly reminder that registration for Remember the Alamo 2015 opens tomorrow at 7:00 PM Central time! Your registration is not complete and your spot will not be held UNTIL you have paid the registration fee through PayPal. I'm pretty excited to see who all is coming to this competition! I'll post another reminder tomorrow.


----------



## Lazer (Mar 2, 2015)

Registration is now open! Sign up before it's full!


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 2, 2015)

Wish I could go. I've never been to a competition before, and would love the opportunity to go!!


----------



## Lazer (Mar 2, 2015)

Registration is now full!

There is another competition in San Antonio in June! Take a look into that one!


----------

